# Spraybar Rena Filstar



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get a spraybar for the Rena Filstar or do I have to order it?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I usually find parts at puppies fish n critters in Langley. Would be a bit of a drive for you though. If you are desperate give them a call and make sure they have one. Otherwise just make one. I think its just 3/4" PVC capped at one end and holes drilled along the length.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Kinged pets should have them, call in to make sure


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for King Eds. They have them for around $5. They usually have pretty much all the Rena parts.


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot!!!


----------

